
Kim Dotcom Teases Megabox, Reveals Exclusive Artists? - jipumarino
http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-teases-megabox-reveals-exclusive-artists-120926/
======
navs
Interesting business model. I don't think I'd ever trust Megabox enough to
install their applications on my computers.

~~~
ben0x539
Plenty of people trust, like, spotify, or a mobile pandora app. I wouldn't
expect that there's a software trust problem for DRM clients anymore.

~~~
ben0x539
given <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4576834> i'd like to retract that
point.

------
debacle
Love him or hate him, he definitely makes waves in the industry. I'm hoping
this takes off.

